# Emilys Martingale Making Tutorial



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Alrighty...So I meant to do this yesterday but I thought my sewing maching died. Turns out it is dying a slow death because the wires in the cord are breaking = bad contact = need to buy a new cord for a 30 year old machine :frown:

Anyway, enough of that sob story! It still works for now and was very agreeable today :wof:

Supplies

*Fabric of your choice *- I prefer non stretchy, bright colors, I am sure you could do this successfully with ribbon, or whatever you want. I plan to do it with ribbon but I have not found any I care for...

*3 Slide buckles* - metal...plastic. I am using plastic because they are 0.59$ at Ace Hardware 

*30 inches of 1.5 inch belting* - I use 0.59$ a foot belting from Ace Hardware. Its used to make straps so it works well for dog collars. The people in there looked at me strangely when I bought 12 feet of strap and 21 slide buckles...LOL:tongue:

*1 metal D ring* - I get mine from thrift stores. I buy old belts that come with 2 D rings and 3 feet of belting. You can reuse the entire belt! 

All purpose thread - I use black. 










soooooo where to start...
*
First off Cut the belting into 2 pieces. 10 inches and 20 inches. 
Cut Fabric into 3 inch wide strips - 10.5 inches long and 20.5 inches long.
Iron Fabric flat, then fold over half an inch and iron it down onto its self, repeat on other side.*



































*Set machine *










*No**w I use to pin it up and down the belting but I have found it to be easier to hold, sew, adjust, hold, sew, adjust. I got really sick of poking myself with pins... Whatever works for you *


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

The underside (notice flap folded under)









Alright, sew one side, sew down the other side. Then sew the short edges. Burn your thread so you have no loose strings.

Repeat with the 10 inch piece. 



*NOW LISTEN UP! This is where it gets SUPER complicated.*

Set machine to this setting.










Take your 10 inch piece of belting/fabric combination, stick it through the D ring and sew down the edge. I didn't get a picture of this...not sure why. I have 2 more collars to make so I will get it done!
I find it helpful to line up the sewing track with the D ring and sew it. *You CAN use the "crossed box" pattern to sew it down but you will need a couple more inches of fabric. I prefer this way, so thats they way I do it  *

This is what it will look like...









Now this part is REALLY complicated. You can probably just look at one of you other collars to figure this out. Its easier to do than it is to explain it :smile:

Loop 20 inch piece through one of the slibe buckles like so and Sew it down the same way the D ring was sewn (or use the crossed box method, again, you will need more fabric for that).









It will look like this. I find it REALLY helpful to fold the slide buckle over and line it up to the runner on the machine when sewing. Watch your fingers, cause it likes to bite! :frown: LOL









Then you do this! BAM! Notice how the slide buckles are facing up right.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Then you go ALL they way to the other side and sew the 3rd slide buckle on in the same fashion as the other one and the D ring (you may use crossed box method, you will need a few more inches to complete that if you want your collar to fit) :wink:

It ends up looking like this :smile:










*Watch carefully now...*

You loop the D ring piece through the ends of the slide buckles and then back through the D ring and sew it just on the other side of the thread that was sewn earlier. 











*TADA!!!! A purdy collar *


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Forgot to add that this makes a collar big enough for Gunner who has a 20 inch head and a 19 inch neck. It adjusts about 3 inches larger and much smaller. Mikey has about a 14.5 inch neck and he can wear them.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the details!! I was in the thrift store the other day looking at used belts but wasn't quite sure what I would need. I have a ton of old fabric laying around. Now I have some projects to work on this weekend (I am actually caught up in schoolwork for a change!).


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> Thanks for the details!! I was in the thrift store the other day looking at used belts but wasn't quite sure what I would need. I have a ton of old fabric laying around. Now I have some projects to work on this weekend (I am actually caught up in schoolwork for a change!).


I am waiting for my school books to come in the mail so I've had some time off! :biggrin: You should definitely make some! It is SO easy and so much less expensive than buying them.

I made these two today, took me about 90 minutes, but I was taking pictures as well


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I made these 3 today. I'm about to make another but this one will have a buckle.

I need to make one more tiedye one because I am giving them out when we meet with Gunners siblings and mom.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow those are great


----------



## Dogstar (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi Sprocket,

Beautiful collars! Could you re-upload the broken images, I would love to see the process. Couldn't see well from the picture, does this martingale collar works exactly like yours?

Thanks!


----------

